# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 369 : caisse qu'on va devenir ?

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 369.

----------


## Flad

Dat Pastille !  :Bave:

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Ouh, je sens que ce numéro va me plaire. Dommage que j'aie plein de train à faire *avant* sa sortie (et pas que du TGV, j'ai peur que la connexion 4G depuis l'Intercités ne me donne des envies de meurtre...)

----------


## Zodex

Dites, il vous reste une CanardBox™ Schrödinger ? C'est pour faire un cadeau à ma copine, elle adore les chats, et elle adore les surprises.
Elle sera comblée.

----------


## BlackGems

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-w0qTvjydik

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Reçu a Bordeaux (aujourd'hui je suppose, mais je n’étais pas chez moi depuis samedi donc je ne peux pas être sur). 

Pour le moment je l'ai surtout feuilleté aux toilettes, mais j'ai eu l'impression que les testeurs étaient de mauvais poil cette quinzaine...

J'ai quand même lu le dossier Loot Boxes, je dois avouer que je suis assez effare. Il y a clairement un problème de bonnes pratiques a faire revenir... (n'achetant a peu près jamais de "gros jeux AAA", je ne suis pas trop confronte au problème - je n'ai pas l'impression que les suédois d'Illwinter soient du genre a mettre ça dans le prochain Dominion)

----------


## Mastaba

L'article sur les lootboxes.  :B):  :Manif: 

Ce genre d'article qui met le doigt sur un vrai problème, et l'enfonce bien comme il faut.
Le genre d'article nécessaire dans un monde qui semble se satisfaire mollement avec un défaitisme assumé de la tournure infâme prise par les JV dernièrement, entre les DLC et les jeux vendus en kit, les DRM qui violent les droits du consommateur, la connexion permanente pour les jeux solo et maintenant les pires mécanismes de F2P/P2W insérés dans des jeux vendus 60€.

Parfait pour contrebalancer les discours de défense type "mais on est pas _obligé*_ d'acheter des lootboxes, donc c'est pas _si_ grave finalement"
*comprendre qu'on a pas un flingue sur la tempe.

A voté pour le rendre gratuit.

----------


## Zodex

J'étais venu pour dire tout le bien que je pense de l'article sur les _loot boxes_, je vois que Mastaba en parle juste avant et exprime parfaitement ma pensée, mieux que je n'aurais pu le faire. Donc merci Mastaba, et merci la rédac' pour cet article très intéressant, et assez flippant.
Je suis content d'être amateur de "vieux" jeux et autres GOGeries, quand l'industrie s'enterrera elle-même, j'aurais toujours de quoi jouer avec plaisir.  ::ninja::

----------


## metallistunt

A ce propos, nous avons élaboré avec un «-forummer-» un mail type à envoyer aux député(es) afin de les sensibiliser sur cette problématique. Vous-pouvez la récupérer pour l’envoyer. Pour info les mails des député(ées) sont accessibles directement sur le site de l’assemblée nationale.

Monsieur/Madame le/la député,

Par la présente, je souhaite porter à votre attention l’existence d’un phénomène préoccupant récemment apparu dans le secteur culturel, plus précisément celui qui concerne les jeux vidéo. En effet depuis peu, l’industrie vidéoludique, dans sa quête permanente des bénéfices, cherche à financiariser et rentabiliser au mieux chacun des produits qu’elle met sur le marché, et ceci au dépend, je le pense, des citoyens dont vous avez juré de défendre les intérêts. Cette pratique, assez récente mais très à la mode, est celle des « loot boxs », ou « coffres à butin ».

Un bref article à ce sujet, extrait du monde, pose les bases du problème qui s’offre à nous : http://mobile.lemonde.fr/pixels/arti...source=Twitter

En effet, la volonté de rentabiliser à l’extrême et sans raison autre que toujours faire de l’argent, pour un secteur qui, tout entier, engrange déjà des milliards de bénéfices, pousse à détraquer certaines des mécaniques de jeu et, au-delà du fait de simplement introduire des inégalités entre les joueurs, c’est-à-dire entre ceux qui payent et ceux qui ne payent pas, incite insidieusement à l’achat de ces « loot boxs », au risque d’encourager les pulsions frénétiques d’achat et dégrader l’expérience de jeu.

Là vient toute la question des pratiques et la façon dont elles formatent les individus qui y participent. Car en effet, il peut-être considéré comme « normal » pour des personnes ayant toujours connu ce système de payer pour progresser, ou pour gagner. Cela ne se circonscrit pas, par extension, uniquement au domaine culturel. Les concernés sont avant tout les membres des nouvelles générations. Laisser l’ensemble en suspend et l’industrie vidéoludique s’engouffrer dans la brèche reviendrait à les abandonner, et les abandonner à l’idée qu’il qu’il n’y ait pas d’autre alternative que payer pour gagner. Cette problématique est tout autant éthique que morale. Elle met en lumière le risque qui succède, aujourd’hui, au refus de redéfinir la dangereuse frontière qui sépare le jeu d’argent ou tout du moins considéré comme tel de ce qui ne l’est pas. Parce que perdre une partie engendre un sentiment de frustration, sentiment qui n’a de cesse, dans certaines situations, d’alimenter l’envie de tenter à nouveau, et voir ce qu’il en coûte. Par-là, il est aisé de considérer que le système de micro-transactions qu’induit l’introduction des « loot boxs » en jeu peut, dans certains cas, pousser à l’achat compulsif, frénétique, causant un conditionnement dont les caractéristiques n’ont d’égal que ce que le jeu d’argent peut produire de pire.
Ce que nous risquons là, ici, c’est la normalisation de l’idée que l’on puisse payer pour gagner sur des produits qui, pourtant, ont déjà été achetés plein tarif. De telles pratiques induisent des inégalités et conditionnent les esprits. Questionnons-nous, un peu. La quête du bénéfice doit-elle trouver sa place au-dessus de celle des liens qu’entretiennent les rapports de jeu ? Devons-nous nous attendre à la généralisation de telles mécaniques de capitalisation-rentabilisation sans que l’état ne daigne lever le petit doigt ? Comment, dès lors, espérer prendre en charge et protéger nos concitoyens lorsque des industries de ce type, en s’engouffrant dans ce qui peut aujourd’hui être considéré comme une brèche dans l’appareil législatif, définissent le cadre d’éducatif mieux que n’importe quel parent de ce pays ? Ne faudrait-il pas redéfinir la question du jeu d’argent, et y porter le débat public ? Ce sont les questions que je vous pose, de manière légitime, je le pense, en tant que citoyen de cette République. Pourriez-vous, je vous en prie, avertir votre groupe à l’assemblée afin de prendre les mesures nécessaires pour questionner, circonscrire, voire même idéalement pénaliser ce type de pratique à la fois irresponsable et inadmissible.

En attendant votre réponse, je vous prie d’agréer, Monsieur/Madame le/la Député, l’expression de ma considération distinguée.

N’hésiter pas à la remanier et la personnaliser  :;):

----------


## Robinsoon

Alors, moi, je serais très curieux de savoir ce qu'est le mystérieux jeu *Uro-Truck Simulator*, qu'Izual cite dans le test de Heat Signature p.28.
J'ai plusieurs suppositions :

- On joue un convoyeur d'argent à la solde d'un cartel dans un Oslo en monde ouvert inspiré du thriller de Stefan Faldbakken.
- On y incarne un routier qui n'a pas le temps de s'arrêter pour faire pipi. Alors comme tous les routiers, il se soulage dans une bouteille en plastique dont il se débarrasse après parce que ça pue, quoi. Le gameplay constite à lancer adroitement la bouteille sur le bord d'un trottoir pour qu'un enfant handicapé le trouve en pensant que c'est de l'Oasis tropical. Quelle horreur Izual ! Mais j'avoue que, effectivement, dans l'espace c'est tout de suite plus classos.
- C'est un walking simulator en camion, un road-trip entre la Serbie et l'Arménie dont le héros est le footballeur Uroš Spajić mais en fait il est amnésique mais on le saura qu'à la fin.
- C'est un jeu de conduite de niche avec uniquement des camions du fabricant espagnol Uro. Placement de produit !
- "Ecrase des nazis avec un 33 tonnes", un educational software de la United Restitution Organization (URO).
- Tu dois faire des livraisons à l'aéroport de Rouen (code IATA : uro) et c'est relou car il pleut.
- C'est un simulateur de camions fini à la pisse.

----------


## Izual

Ce doit être un affreux acte manqué puisque j'ai toujours joué à Eurotruck en conduisant des camions citernes que j'imaginais remplis d'acide ou de LSD. De là à l'urine, il n'y a qu'un pas que mon inconscient a franchi allègrement.

----------


## Ruvon

Très sympa le dossier sur les loot boxes, il n'y a qu'un petit détail (qui n'a que peu d'importance dans la pertinence du propos j'en conviens) qui m'a tiré l’œil, il est écrit que Counter-Strike: GO propose des loot boxes depuis 2014 mais en réalité, l'apparition de ces pièges à pigeons dans CS: GO date de 2013.

D'ailleurs, suite à cet article, j'aimerais bien avoir votre avis sur les cartes Steam, pas qu'on puisse rapprocher leur fonctionnement à celui des loot boxes mais ce côté aléatoire de la "récompense" m'y fait quand même penser.

----------


## Wulfstan

> D'ailleurs, suite à cet article, j'aimerais bien avoir votre avis sur les cartes Steam, pas qu'on puisse rapprocher leur fonctionnement à celui des loot boxes mais ce côté aléatoire de la "récompense" m'y fait quand même penser.


Hmmm, l'obtention des cartes est un plus qui s'obtient simplement en lançant le jeu assez longtemps et pour lequel tu ne dépenses donc pas d'argent, tu peux toujours décider de les revendre si tu n'es pas intéressé. Si tu parles du crafting de badge, la récompense principale, le badge, est fixe, tu sais toujours ce que tu vas obtenir. Les emoticons et backgrounds reçus en plus sont effectivement aléatoires, mais comme 95% d'entre eux (chiffres provenant d'experts CPC) sont obtenables pour moins de 8 centimes d'euros sur le marché Steam, il semble contre-productif de compter sur le crafting pour les recevoir.

----------


## Ruvon

> Hmmm, l'obtention des cartes est un plus qui s'obtient simplement en lançant le jeu assez longtemps et pour lequel tu ne dépenses donc pas d'argent, tu peux toujours décider de les revendre si tu n'es pas intéressé. Si tu parles du crafting de badge, la récompense principale, le badge, est fixe, tu sais toujours ce que tu vas obtenir. Les emoticons et backgrounds reçus en plus sont effectivement aléatoires, mais comme 95% d'entre eux (chiffres provenant d'experts CPC) sont obtenables pour moins de 8 centimes d'euros sur le marché Steam, il semble contre-productif de compter sur le crafting pour les recevoir.


Je suis d'accord avec toi ; c'est pour ça que je disais que les deux concepts n'ont pas grand chose à voir, mais en tant que sujet d'article (même s'il n'y a pas forcément matière à faire un dossier de 6 pages comme pour les loot boxes) ça m'intéresserait quand même  :;): 

Notamment sur la rémunération supplémentaire que cela apporte à Valve et aux développeurs, ainsi que sur le changement récent sur le système de drop des cartes qui ne se déclenche qu'à partir d'un seuil de confiance qui a pour but d'après l'annonce officielle de Valve de lutter contre ce qu'ils appellent les "faux" jeux qui sont distribués en masse gratuitement pour récupérer une part sur les ventes de cartes parce que comme tu le dis très bien, si tu peux décider de les revendre si tu n'es pas intéressé (indépendamment du fait que ça me fait indirectement penser au côté facultatif du contenu cosmétique des loot boxes), c'est bien que des gens les achètent.

----------


## gros_bidule

> Ouh, je sens que ce numéro va me plaire. Dommage que j'aie plein de train à faire *avant* sa sortie (et pas que du TGV, j'ai peur que la connexion 4G depuis l'Intercités ne me donne des envies de meurtre...)


C2E, ça devrait résoudre ton soucis  :;): 
N'hésite pas à MP si tu as des questions ou des retours.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Très sympa le dossier sur les loot boxes, il n'y a qu'un petit détail (qui n'a que peu d'importance dans la pertinence du propos j'en conviens) qui m'a tiré l’œil, il est écrit que Counter-Strike: GO propose des loot boxes depuis 2014 mais en réalité, l'apparition de ces pièges à pigeons dans CS: GO date de 2013.
> 
> D'ailleurs, suite à cet article, j'aimerais bien avoir votre avis sur les cartes Steam, pas qu'on puisse rapprocher leur fonctionnement à celui des loot boxes mais ce côté aléatoire de la "récompense" m'y fait quand même penser.


La différence majeure c'est que les trois quart des gens (à moins que ce ne soit que moi) ne pinent rien au système de cartes steam  ::): .

----------


## Ruvon

> La différence majeure c'est que les trois quart des gens (à moins que ce ne soit que moi) ne pinent rien au système de cartes steam .


Et donc, ça vaut le coup d'en parler pour expliquer le principe et ses éventuels problèmes (ceux que Valve prétend combattre par exemple, mais pas que) à ceux qui n'y pinent rien ou c'est une raison de ne pas en parler ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mastaba

Déjà à l'époque le test de Diablo3 m'avait mis une douche froide en révélant que tout son système de loot reposait en fait sur des mécaniques de casino, moi qui appréciais ces jeux naïvement depuis Diablo1 sans m'être rendu compte consciemment des mécanismes psychologiques utilisés, je regarde ces jeux d'un autre œil depuis.
Même si c'était alors complètement gratuit.

Il y a aussi eu l'article sur Candy Crush qui expliquait que le "hasard" du jeu était savamment dosé de manière personnalisé afin de manipuler le joueur. Ca a aussi remis beaucoup de choses en perspective pour ce que je pensais n'être qu'une banal puzzlegame sur mobile dont l'énorme succès m'intriguait un peu jusque là.

Le cercle magique je le ressent souvent en tant que barrière dans les jeux, les F2P poussant très fort l'achat pour accélérer une progression autrement extrêmement lente comme War Thunder ou World of Warships m'ont juste fait abandonné leurs jeux parce que je peux juste pas franchir le cap de me mettre à balancer de l'argent dans des objets ou améliorations virtuelles.
Jusqu'ici j'ai jamais rien acheté dans aucun F2P parce que le principe même me semble complètement à l'opposé de ce que devrait être un jeu vidéo. 

Et puis sinon au niveau inutilité il y a aussi les achats ingame pour accélérer la progression dans les idle games...

Si on relie aussi le trafic de skins de CSGO lu dans un "Au coin du jeu" précédent on se rends compte du virage dramatique que ca prends dès qu'on met de l'argent réel dans un jeu; à côté de tout ca la qualification de l'esport en jeux d'argent paraît bien innocente.

Le système de carte steam ca m'intéresserait aussi d'en savoir plus parce que c'est assez obscur pour moi, de même que les mécanismes de rétribution qui rendent rentable de balancer des faux jeux sur steam juste pour les cartes.

----------


## Robinsoon

> Ce doit être un affreux acte manqué puisque j'ai toujours joué à Eurotruck en conduisant des camions citernes que j'imaginais remplis d'acide ou de LSD. De là à l'urine, il n'y a qu'un pas que mon inconscient a franchi allègrement.


xD

Sinon, je viens de finir le dossier sur les loot boxes. J'ai particulièrement apprécié le parallèle avec l'addiction aux jeux d'argent ainsi que celui sur les collégiens qui doivent tous avoir le même blouson (les anciens de DAOC se souviennent de la différence sociale entre les habits noirs de base et les habits noir profond avec la teinture idoine). J'ai l'impression que le vieux bashing de certains envers le jeu vidéo (dont les effets sont scrutés avec bien plus de méfiance que ceux des livres) tétanise le débat sur les risques réels, et c'est dommage. Bravo pour ce dossier !

Autre article que j'ai apprécié, celui sur les tournois e-sports mis en parallèle avec le foot. C'est une analyse que je n'avais jamais lue et elle ouvre des perspectives intéressantes.

----------


## Ruvon

> Autre article que j'ai apprécié, celui sur les tournois e-sports mis en parallèle avec le foot. C'est une analyse que je n'avais jamais lue et elle ouvre des perspectives intéressantes.


J'ai trouvé l'article très intéressant également, même si je serais plus réservé qu'Ivan sur ce qu'a apporté la retransmission télévisée au foot.

Evidemment cela a permis une analyse plus poussée avant, pendant et après les matchs, mais cela a également apporté quelques travers : le recours intempestifs aux gros plans au détriment des plans larges qui rendent la lisibilité des mouvements collectifs difficile et qui surexposent des gestes techniques individuels, renforçant le côté spectacle mais rendant la lecture tactique compliquée (pour ceux que ça intéresse plus que de voir des mecs enchainer dix dribbles de grande qualité technique pour finir sortir en sortie de but).

Après est-ce que les critiques de la retransmission TV du foot s'appliqueront à la retransmission de l'e-sport (quel que soit le jeu), ça, c'est une autre question et je suis pas sur que la réponse soit positive.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> La différence majeure c'est que les trois quart des gens (à moins que ce ne soit que moi) ne pinent rien au système de cartes steam .


Moi j'ai piné qu'il y avait des couillons prêts à payer pour ça, je les remercie pour les quelques jeux que j'ai pu m'offrir grâce à leurs "dons".

----------


## Robinsoon

> J'ai trouvé l'article très intéressant également, même si je serais plus réservé qu'Ivan sur ce qu'a apporté la retransmission télévisée au foot.
> 
> Evidemment cela a permis une analyse plus poussée avant, pendant et après les matchs, mais cela a également apporté quelques travers : le recours intempestifs aux gros plans au détriment des plans larges qui rendent la lisibilité des mouvements collectifs difficile et qui surexposent des gestes techniques individuels, renforçant le côté spectacle mais rendant la lecture tactique compliquée (pour ceux que ça intéresse plus que de voir des mecs enchainer dix dribbles de grande qualité technique pour finir sortir en sortie de but).
> 
> Après est-ce que les critiques de la retransmission TV du foot s'appliqueront à la retransmission de l'e-sport (quel que soit le jeu), ça, c'est une autre question et je suis pas sur que la réponse soit positive.


C'est peut-être ça, la prochaine évolution de la retransmission en direct : permettre à l'utilisateur de choisir lui-même sa caméra pour voir l'action comme il le sent. Une piste à explorer pour la retransmission sur Internet de l'e-sport ?

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est peut-être ça, la prochaine évolution de la retransmission en direct : permettre à l'utilisateur de choisir lui-même sa caméra pour voir l'action comme il le sent. Une piste à explorer pour la retransmission sur Internet de l'e-sport ?


Ça existe déjà sur le moteur Source depuis un moment (HL TV si je me souviens bien). Tu rejoins un match en cours en tant que spectateur, avec un délai, et tu diriges la caméra. Dans CSGO tu peux même écouter les commentaires officiels ou les couper.

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est peut-être ça, la prochaine évolution de la retransmission en direct : permettre à l'utilisateur de choisir lui-même sa caméra pour voir l'action comme il le sent. Une piste à explorer pour la retransmission sur Internet de l'e-sport ?


Tu peux le faire lors des tournois de CS:GO par exemple (je sais plus si c'est pas aussi le cas pour Rocket League, dans le doute je vais m'absinther), directement dans le jeu, avec choix de joueur à suivre, en vue FPS, TPS ou caméra libre.

Mais l'article porte surtout sur une retransmission organisée par le diffuseur pour un public "passif", présent dans la salle ou devant sa télé.

Tain le grillage par le Frypo  :tired:

----------


## ndiver

Y a-t-il un endroit où sont listés tous les jeux connus incluant des loot boxes ?
Autrement dit, jeux à potentiellement éviter.

----------


## vectra

> La CanardBox™ Web contient au moins l'un des lots suivants : accès à la version Director's cut du site web (textes en Comic Sans et titres en Wingdings), *compte forum « premium troll » que les modérateurs ne peuvent pas bannir*.


Shut up and take my money  :Manif: 
 :Vibre: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est peut-être ça, la prochaine évolution de la retransmission en direct : permettre à l'utilisateur de choisir lui-même sa caméra pour voir l'action comme il le sent. Une piste à explorer pour la retransmission sur Internet de l'e-sport ?


La prochaine révolution: il contrôlera lui-même la souris en temps réel.
Ca s'appellerio le jeu en ligne multimédia interactif, et pas la téloche.

----------


## Ruvon

> La prochaine révolution: il contrôlera lui-même la souris en temps réel.
> Ca s'appellerio le jeu en ligne multimédia interactif, et pas la téloche.


 ::o:  L'idée de ouf ! Tu tiens un truc là ; si j'osais, j'imaginerais même qu'un spectateur pourrait lui-même faire du sport, par exemple en sortant de chez lui et en tapant dans un ballon avec des potes sur du gazon au lieu de regarder des sportifs à la télé  ::lol::

----------


## Zodex

> L'idée de ouf ! Tu tiens un truc là ; si j'osais, j'imaginerais même qu'un spectateur pourrait lui-même faire du sport, par exemple en sortant de chez lui et en tapant dans la tête d'un supporter avec un mawashi geri


 ::ninja::

----------


## Narushima

> [lettre]


Putain c'est n'importe quoi...

----------


## LaVaBo

Quoi, t'as pas envie que les députés interdisent les jeux vidéos contenant des micro-transactions ou des lootboxes sur le territoire français...

----------


## Redlight

> J'ai trouvé l'article très intéressant également, même si je serais plus réservé qu'Ivan sur ce qu'a apporté la retransmission télévisée au foot.
> 
> Evidemment cela a permis une analyse plus poussée avant, pendant et après les matchs, mais cela a également apporté quelques travers : le recours intempestifs aux gros plans au détriment des plans larges qui rendent la lisibilité des mouvements collectifs difficile et qui surexposent des gestes techniques individuels, renforçant le côté spectacle mais rendant la lecture tactique compliquée (pour ceux que ça intéresse plus que de voir des mecs enchainer dix dribbles de grande qualité technique pour finir sortir en sortie de but).
> 
> Après est-ce que les critiques de la retransmission TV du foot s'appliqueront à la retransmission de l'e-sport (quel que soit le jeu), ça, c'est une autre question et je suis pas sur que la réponse soit positive.


Perso je l'ai trouvé très maladroite. Il compare l'expérience d'une retransmission TV d'un match de football à une compétition en live. Il aurait mieux fait de comparé live/live ou retransmission/retransmission. Dans un stade de foot, on a ni gros plan, ni analyse, ni plan de coup etc... Sur les écran géants c'est souvent le score figé. Ce qui m'a surpris en revanche c'est que le son n'était pas diffusé en live (tu me diras dans un match de foot non plus on a pas le son des micros) mais ça serait plus sympa pour profiter du spectacle ça doit dépendre des évènement car je me demande quand les joueurs sont dans des cubes en plexiglas si le son n'est pas diffusé.

Mais là ou l'analyse n'est pas pertinente c'est que tout ce que reproche Ivan est présent (ou quasiment) dans les retransmission twitch : analyses (pour le coup c'est souvent à la mi temps ou après dans une émission dédié), plan de coup (sur des compétitions CSGO il y a des caméras fixe sur la tête des joueurs qui sont affiché à l'écran), différente caméra (souvent déterminé par le mode spectateur du jeu).

Alors je ne dis pas que les évènement esport sont aboutis et ne demande pas des améliorations, mais j'ai trouvé la comparaison caduque. Si tu vas dans un stade c'est pour vivre la performance en temps réelle, vibrer etc... Et apparemment ça a plutôt bien marché sur lui.

Sans oublier la nature du spectacle, dans un jeu vidéo tu as très peu de temps mort pour montrer des ralentis, expliquer des actions etc... Je comparerais ça plus à la retransmission d'un sport de combat en terme de contrainte et la majorité des ralentis sont présentés entre chaque round (comme dans l'esport). Et encore que ce week end il y avait des high light en plein match d'OW pendant la coupe du monde.

Pour moi une vraie évolution ça serait une vrai émission qui débrief les rencontres avec des moyens conséquent et que ça deviennent un rendez vous régulier. Ca existe déjà mais c'est assez amateur ou hésitant.

----------


## Frypolar

> Perso je l'ai trouvé très maladroite. Il compare l'expérience d'une retransmission TV d'un match de football à une compétition en live. Il aurait mieux fait de comparé live/live ou retransmission/retransmission. Dans un stade de foot, on a ni gros plan, ni analyse, ni plan de coup etc... Sur les écran géants c'est souvent le score figé. Ce qui m'a surpris en revanche c'est que le son n'était pas diffusé en live (tu me diras dans un match de foot non plus on a pas le son des micros) mais ça serait plus sympa pour profiter du spectacle ça doit dépendre des évènement car je me demande quand les joueurs sont dans des cubes en plexiglas si le son n'est pas diffusé.
> 
> Mais là ou l'analyse n'est pas pertinente c'est que tout ce que reproche Ivan est présent (ou quasiment) dans les retransmission twitch : analyses (pour le coup c'est souvent à la mi temps ou après dans une émission dédié), plan de coup (sur des compétitions CSGO il y a des caméras fixe sur la tête des joueurs qui sont affiché à l'écran), différente caméra (souvent déterminé par le mode spectateur du jeu).
> 
> Alors je ne dis pas que les évènement esport sont aboutis et ne demande pas des améliorations, mais j'ai trouvé la comparaison caduque. Si tu vas dans un stade c'est pour vivre la performance en temps réelle, vibrer etc... Et apparemment ça a plutôt bien marché sur lui.
> 
> Sans oublier la nature du spectacle, dans un jeu vidéo tu as très peu de temps mort pour montrer des ralentis, expliquer des actions etc... Je comparerais ça plus à la retransmission d'un sport de combat en terme de contrainte et la majorité des ralentis sont présentés entre chaque round (comme dans l'esport). Et encore que ce week end il y avait des high light en plein match d'OW pendant la coupe du monde.
> 
> Pour moi une vraie évolution ça serait une vrai émission qui débrief les rencontres avec des moyens conséquent et que ça deviennent un rendez vous régulier. Ca existe déjà mais c'est assez amateur ou hésitant.


Pour avoir été ou suivi des évènements Starcraft 2 (coucou Pomf et Thud), on a bien les commentaires en direct, dans la salle. Et dans le cas de Starcraft 2, comme il n’y a pas de grosses batailles en permanence on a bien souvent de l’analyse et des explications. Pas juste du commentaire _play by play_. Les cubes dans lesquels sont les joueurs sont insonorisés et ils ont un casque sur les oreilles pour justement ne pas entendre les commentateurs ou la foule.

----------


## Redlight

> Pour avoir été ou suivi des évènements Starcraft 2 (coucou Pomf et Thud), on a bien les commentaires en direct, dans la salle. Et dans le cas de Starcraft 2, comme il n’y a pas de grosses batailles en permanence on a bien souvent de l’analyse et des explications. Pas juste du commentaire _play by play_. Les cubes dans lesquels sont les joueurs sont insonorisés et ils ont un casque sur les oreilles pour justement ne pas entendre les commentateurs ou la foule.


Ivan faisait référence au son du jeu qui n'est pas diffusé dans la salle (musique, bruitage etc...). Ca m'a surpris, tu te souviens si c'était le cas dans les compet que tu as vu ? Après concernant les commentaires, même sur R6 on a des analyses en temps réel des commentateurs (Ivan reproche que tout passe par eux) car c'est souvent un duo le shoutcaster et l'analyste. Mais c'est pareil au foot ça fonctionne sur un duo avec les même rôle. Et même si ça pourrait être intéressant d'avoir l'avis du coach entre les rounds par exemple avec une 3ieme personne près de la scène je pense que c'est plus une question de moyen que de volonté.

On belle évolution serait la démocratisation du choix de cam directement via twitch. Ca permettrait de suivre ce que l'on veut, d'avoir des analyses post match (car on est souvent tributaire de la diffusion) et de personnaliser l'expérience.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ivan faisait référence au son du jeu qui n'est pas diffusé dans la salle (musique, bruitage etc...). Ca m'a surpris, tu te souviens si c'était le cas dans les compet que tu as vu ?


Il me semble que oui. Après, Pomf et Thud font des évènements dans des salles de spectacles, pas dans des hangars donc il y a déjà l’équipement qui va bien. Ça peut jouer. Pour l’analyse, dans Starcraft 2 tout ne passe pas par les commentateurs, l’observateur est très important aussi. J’ai même souvenir de matchs où l’observateur en disait plus que les commentateurs  ::):

----------


## ducon

Petit détail : le FLAC est un format sans perte et avec compression, le WAV est un conteneur (on peut y mettre des trucs comme du mp3 ou du pcm).

----------


## Pandalex

Coucou,

Le site https://www.canardpc.com/ indique 

*The website encountered an unexpected error. Please try again later.*

Le problème est global ou juste pour moi ?

----------


## Narushima

Plusieurs sites sont touchés.

----------


## Lameador

> L'article sur les lootboxes. 
> 
> Ce genre d'article qui met le doigt sur un vrai problème, et l'enfonce bien comme il faut.
> Le genre d'article nécessaire dans un monde qui semble se satisfaire mollement avec un défaitisme assumé de la tournure infâme prise par les JV dernièrement, entre les DLC et les jeux vendus en kit, les DRM qui violent les droits du consommateur, la connexion permanente pour les jeux solo et maintenant les pires mécanismes de F2P/P2W insérés dans des jeux vendus 60€.


Pareil




> Déjà à l'époque le test de Diablo3 m'avait mis une douche froide en révélant que tout son système de loot reposait en fait sur des mécaniques de casino, moi qui appréciais ces jeux naïvement depuis Diablo1 sans m'être rendu compte consciemment des mécanismes psychologiques utilisés, je regarde ces jeux d'un autre œil depuis.
> Même si c'était alors complètement gratuit.


Cet article m'avait aussi fait ouvrir les yeux.

A l'inverse j'aime beaucoup l'esprit de la loi Chinoise, qui impose aux vendeurs de révéler les VRAIES probabilité de chaque évènement aléatoire. Cela devrait mettre un frein à certaines dérives à base de "je file un super loot dans le dernier booster d'un lot pour que le joueur rachète un autre lot", et autres arnaques psychologiques franchement malsaines.

----------


## LaVaBo

> A l'inverse j'aime beaucoup l'esprit de la loi Chinoise, qui impose aux vendeurs de révéler les VRAIES probabilité de chaque évènement aléatoire. Cela devrait mettre un frein à certaines dérives à base de "je file un super loot dans le dernier booster d'un lot pour que le joueur rachète un autre lot", et autres arnaques psychologiques franchement malsaines.


Ben non.
Il y a la possibilité de jouer autour de cette loi (les caisses ne coûtent pas de l'argent, mais une monnaie in-game qu'on achète avec de l'argent - déjà implémenté, je sais plus par qui [blizzard ?]), la possibilité d'avoir des tables de loot spécifiques à la Chine, sans qu'on sache si le reste du monde est mieux ou moins bien loti, et sûrement d'autres bricolages auxquels personne n'a encore pensé.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Ben non.
> Il y a la possibilité de jouer autour de cette loi (les caisses ne coûtent pas de l'argent, mais une monnaie in-game qu'on achète avec de l'argent - déjà implémenté, je sais plus par qui [blizzard ?]), la possibilité d'avoir des tables de loot spécifiques à la Chine, sans qu'on sache si le reste du monde est mieux ou moins bien loti, et sûrement d'autres bricolages auxquels personne n'a encore pensé.


Blizzard avec Overwatch, selon l'article sur les LootBoxes. Mais je vois également sur le net que Blizzard a révélé les probabilités des lootboxes sur Overwatch le 5 mai dernier suite aux demandes de la Chine. Je suis donc confus.

----------


## Lameador

> Ben non.
> Il y a la possibilité de jouer autour de cette loi (les caisses ne coûtent pas de l'argent, mais une monnaie in-game qu'on achète avec de l'argent - déjà implémenté, je sais plus par qui [blizzard ?]), la possibilité d'avoir des tables de loot spécifiques à la Chine, sans qu'on sache si le reste du monde est mieux ou moins bien loti, et sûrement d'autres bricolages auxquels personne n'a encore pensé.





> Blizzard avec Overwatch, selon l'article sur les LootBoxes. Mais je vois également sur le net que Blizzard a révélé les probabilités des lootboxes sur Overwatch le 5 mai dernier suite aux demandes de la Chine. Je suis donc confus.


La Chine est un pays autoritaire. La petite ruse tentés par Blizzard peut retarder la mise en oeuvre d'un ou deux mois, le temps qu'un camarade du parti vienne expliquer poliment que en Chine la loi n'est pas faite pour être contournée.

----------


## Mastaba

> le temps qu'un camarade du parti vienne expliquer poliment que en Chine la loi n'est pas faite pour être contournée.


Explication du concept de lootbox en image:

----------


## Redlight

Autant je ne suis pas insensible à ce système dans un jeu comme HS où les gains influent directement ton jeu. Autant je suis complètement imperméable quand c'est uniquement cosmétique je pensais pas que ça marchait autant.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tu sous-estime la place qu'à prise l'apparence dans la vie de beaucoup de gens. Même virtuelle. 
(et oui c'est débile, mais bon...)

----------


## gros_bidule

D'ailleurs le dernier CPC HW a de jolies pages sur les LED introduites un peu partout (et surtout n'importe où) : dans une alim, RAM, un SSD, et même derrière un fauteuil gamer.
Nan mais allô.

----------


## Mastaba

Ce qui manque maintenant, c'est des lootboxes pour débloquer des patterns pour nos LEDs.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Perso je l'ai trouvé très maladroite. Il compare l'expérience d'une retransmission TV d'un match de football à une compétition en live. Il aurait mieux fait de comparé live/live ou retransmission/retransmission


Ce qui m'inquiète c'est s'ils veulent calquer le foot, parce que dans le genre sport chiant où il se passe rien...

La comparaison avec canal (j'ai connu ce changement) je la comprends tout à fait, par contre en dehors de l'ajout de caméra, je trouve que le reste est du remplissage sans intérêt.
Ce qui me sidère c'est qu'avec l'augmentation des caméras, on a régulièrement des frappes que le cadreur est incapable de suivre, alors que dans d'autres sports comme la NFL, la NHL ou le tennis où ça va quand même très vite c'est bien plus lisible. Le nombre ne fait pas tout.

Canal a apporté les commentaires creux, les interviews "ja vu le but ja tiré l'importen c'est lé 3 points", les analyses où on a rien à dire, les stats qui sont apparues pour copier la NBA, mais le foot de n'y prête pas du tout...

Et pour savoir à quoi tout ça ressemble je suis en train de regarder (une nouvelle fois, j'essaye de comprendre l'engouement) des vidéos officielles de tournois LoL (LoL esports) je retrouve un autre élément débile du foot, les commentateurs qui s'excitent et gueulent dans tous les sens.
Ca gueule ça gueule, tu t'attends à un truc et tu regardes... ah en fait un joueur est entré dans les 30 mètres et a fait une frappe moisie.  ::|:   Tout ça pour donner une illusion d'ambiance qui n'existe pas.

Dans LoL ils sont 3 à gueuler en même temps c'est insupportable, ils n'aident pas du tout à la lecture de ce qui se passe. Faut revoir les noms à l'écran aussi, parce que les "SSK roxXor2000 DRK qui slain RRP GAMerulEr" c'est également pénible.

Alors apporter des moyens oui ils ont de la marge, mais ils ne doivent surtout pas copier ce qui existe, l'expérience est très différente et ils ont intérêt à trouver leur propre système pour espérer élargir le public.
Et comme dit Redlight généralement le public peut suivre tout le spectacle, regarder un point qui l'intéresse.
Bien souvent un jeu vidéo c'est l'inverse, chacun voit sa portion. L'interactivité a son importance, on le perd sur une retransmission.

Peut être qu'un jour ils arriveront à bien représenter un jeu, mais je suis convaincu qu'il faut étudier plus spécifiquement la technique pour ce média, même dans le jeu (d'autres sont sans doute plus lisibles que LoL) en ayant moins d'infos inutiles (pour le spectateur, mais qui sont utiles au joueur).
L'écran spectateur doit être différent.

Pour l'instant je ne peux pas m'empêcher de penser que le plaisir et la passion ne concerne que très peu de monde dans le milieu, la plupart derrière c'est "il y a moyen de se faire du pognon, on va faire rentrer le format de force, peu importe comment, du moment qu'on gagne du fric".
Ils font le cheminement inverse des sports actuels qui rapportent.

----------

